# NEW RC TRACK IN KATY!



## wily

There is alot of buzz about the new track in Katy. Thought I would put a link on 2cool.

www.katyrc.com
www.katyrc.net

http://www.rctech.net/forum/texas-racing/493622-new-track-katy.html

Willy


----------



## JustinK

I read the rules. I hope there are a lot of 2.4 radio clips


----------



## bigmack

open practice starting at 2am cool


----------



## killerkustoms

Any photos?


----------



## Z-Man.

of the track


----------



## jasonwipf

wow, open practice at 2am? I'll be there!


----------



## Z-Man.

if i show up at 2 a.m. i will most likely be at the track until 1 a.m. and crash out on the driver stand in the A-Main :headknock:headknock


----------



## itsnathan

10 dollars to practice?!


----------



## Verti goat

itsnathan said:


> 10 dollars to practice?!


Maybe they're hiring!! Get a job....


----------



## nik77356

itsnathan said:


> 10 dollars to practice?!


Please don't open up that can of worms Nathan


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Just went by this place a little while ago. Looks like a great start! What is the estimated opening date? 

Are those containers going to be the drivers stand?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

And given how close they are in town, $10 is reasonable. Real-estate ain't cheap!


----------



## nik77356

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Just went by this place a little while ago. Looks like a great start! What is the estimated opening date?
> 
> Are those containers going to be the drivers stand?


Yeah CV, the one along the road will be the drivers stand. The other one will be the hobby shop.


----------



## Big Phil

Someone needs to post some pictures.


----------



## nik77356

There's not really anything to see yet guys. You really have to go see it in person if you want to get an idea of how it will look.


----------



## rcrona

Found more info from Katy/RC over on R/C Tech forums

http://www.rctech.net/forum/texas-racing/493622-new-track-katy.html

"Howdy, we are working on a great track and facility for you. We are called Katy R/C and I plan to open 4/15/2011. The track is located 3 blocks south of I-10 on Westgreen. We have a Phillips 66 and TANK'S Paintball on our property.

We will be off road only and will have a store onsite for replacement items as well as fuel and supplies. We will have a very nice area staging and servicing your trucks. We will have races and a Thursday night single class racing as well. I feel that all of you will be pleased with what we have to offer.

The site will go live tomorrow with more info and updates of pictures. I will keep you'll updated. Hope to see ya soon."


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Already looking forward to some Thursday night action! This is about 15 minutes from my new office and about 20-25 from my house! Finally, some regular racing that I can actually attend! Look out.....I might actually start getting better if I race more regularly!!


----------



## jbranham50

It's 7 1/2 minutes from my house......yeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaawwwwwww! 

Gotta keep this a secret from the wife,.....Honey, I'm going run to the store and get some milk real quick! Ok, why are you taking your car? Ummmm, it wants some milk too???

Should be great! There is a lot of dirt and plenty of room to pull the throttle and go!

Mark is doing a great job with Tank to get this up and going. Mark is putting in a lot of thought twards this, it will be right!


----------



## darrenwilliams

7 1/2 minutes. I'm sooooo jealous. You can just work on your car at home between heats. No need to haul everything to the track and setup.


----------



## wily

JB has me beat....I'm 10 minutes away!


----------



## Mantisworx

im about 15 or so!!


----------



## kstoracing

Hell, I am still 60 or so...lol.


----------



## Ducatibilt

Awesome, it's only 75 minutes from my house!!!!!!!!

I can't complain though, I'm only fifteen minutes to Vertigo.



But I'm glad to see it's going in out there, maybe soon we will have the whole town surrounded!:biggrin:


----------



## nik77356

All you guys talking about 15 minute drives to the track, ya'll got it good! Mikes is 45 minutes from me at best and is the closest track HA!


----------



## tebone626

every track is atleast 1 hour plus for me.


----------



## kstoracing

I guess I dont have it too bad. MnM is about 20min...driving slow. 8 from the job..lol.


----------



## nik77356

tebone626 said:


> every track is atleast 1 hour plus for me.


Ok, I feel better now lol


----------



## bigmack

The river track is 30 min's
vertigo is 1hr 10 
katy's is about 1hr 10 
and mikes is 2 hrs 15


----------



## darrenwilliams

It looks like I am the center of the Houston RC Scene. An hour from everywhere
Vertigo 29 miles - 45 minutes
Katy RC 32 miles - Predicting 55 minutes. It will take forever to get past Sugarland.
River 52 miles - 55 minutes with the cruise control set. Easiest drive I have.
Mikes 56 miles - 60 minutes speeding the whole way


----------



## fast1970

1.5 from lake Jackson...closest is the river for me...Monkey aint skeeered..bring it on!!


----------



## fast1970

darrenwilliams said:


> It looks like I am the center of the Houston RC Scene. An hour from everywhere
> Vertigo 29 miles - 45 minutes
> Katy RC 32 miles - Predicting 55 minutes. It will take forever to get past Sugarland.
> River 52 miles - 55 minutes with the cruise control set. Easiest drive I have.
> Mikes 56 miles - 60 minutes speeding the whole way


Plz send me directions from the river, I mapped it from LJ and it says 1.5 I am 20 minutes from the big air, an ain't from Texas.."But I got here as fast as I could"

Monkey..


----------



## mmorrow

from the river.
take 36 north to 1093
turn right on 1093
then turn left on 99
then turn right on I 10
then right on westgreen. 
the track will be on your left about a 1/2 mile


----------



## insaneracin2003

hmmm, i am about 1 hour from the new track from home and about 25 from work.....sweet!!!
JB, just tell your wife that you need to bring your cars for a walk...ya know, stretch the legs a bit...


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Lol! Taking your car for a walk!


----------



## Big Phil

How far down I10 coming from the beltway? (northside)


----------



## wily

about 10 minutes from bw8....then turn left.

See if this helps:

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=29.77....779501,-95.726752&spn=0.012795,0.022681&z=16


----------



## jbranham50

insaneracin2003 said:


> hmmm, i am about 1 hour from the new track from home and about 25 from work.....sweet!!!
> JB, just tell your wife that you need to bring your cars for a walk...ya know, stretch the legs a bit...


Great idea! Leesh and everything, even the dog will be jealous! lol

Mark, I may need you to keep the trailor parked trackside, I will make a wrap for it that says Dog House, where I may be spending some extra time...lol


----------



## kstoracing

LOL, DH-RC (dog house-RC)...lol, start selling those trailer wraps...lol. Not only the president but, my wife makes me live here...lol.

Must be nice riding you bike to the track....Oh I forgot my...I'll be right back. want something to drink? lol.


----------



## cjtamu

8 miles from my office. Sweet. Can race there, and then head up the road to TORC Raceway. Ha ha ha!


----------



## Snowmonkey

Your a funny guy 9 fingers


----------



## mmorrow

The drivers stand is going up today.


----------



## wily

Had a good time playing in the dirt today Mark! Driving that big tractor was like riding a bike....it came back to me.

Amigos---I dont think anyone realizes how much time Morrow has put into this.


----------



## darrenwilliams

I realize. Thanks Mark.


----------



## weshyper10sc

Shure to head out here real close to home for me!!


----------



## Mantisworx

i realize too!! And the "fun" hasnt even started yet!!


kinda off topic but Wily, i made a saddlepack conversion for the hyper, it cured the bad jumping characteristics PM me for pix!


----------



## Big Phil

will there be power at the track?


----------



## nik77356

Yes. Power went in the other day.


----------



## mmorrow

Yes it will have power, covered pit area, tables, chairs, air, tire wash area, and lights. We are still waiting on Center Point to hook us up on power, so it is not entirerly ready.
There will be an on-site hobby shop that will focus on consumable items. (tires, batteries, fuel, clutch parts, etc)
The latest version of RC scoring pro will be purchased soon.

Best of all it is only 10 mins from my house, and < 1min from my in-laws house. 

We started putting in a few jumps today. We will need help at the end of the week getting the jumps ready to be packed. Please reply if you are interested in helping.

Thanks for the props guys. I am very excited about what the Houston area has to offer, and this will only make it stronger in the long run.


----------



## katjim00

cjtamu said:


> 8 miles from my office. Sweet. Can race there, and then head up the road to TORC Raceway. Ha ha ha!


ROFLMFAO...awesome Chris

Thomas...9 fingers hahaha...never gets old

I stopped by there on sunday morning to get with Mark on some other stuff. Looks really good what he has done so far. I think some folks need to pick up a keg and some crawfish and celebrate with a pre-opening evening. I think Mark could go for that.


----------



## jasonwipf

Went by the track last week. Looks to be awesome! Nice size, pits, parking in back and right by alot of busy streets and a paint ball place to attract new blood to the hobby.


----------



## RC8BeER

I can't wait for this track to open! It's only 15 minutes away from my house! M&M hobby sux and is run down so I am ready! Mikes is 45 minutes away but I'm not really a hard packed clay driver. I really like sandy driving. Will these guys have parts support for the rc8be?! I hope so because I'm no pro and break stuff constantly. I guess that's what you get for running a truggy motor on a buggy!! Lol

Thanx for letting me join the site and discussion!


----------



## jasonwipf

RC8BeER said:


> I'm no pro and break stuff constantly. I guess that's what you get for running a truggy motor on a buggy!! Lol
> 
> Thanx for letting me join the site and discussion!


Glad to have ya here man! But if you keep braking stuff, you need to get a Mugen! they are known for being tanks!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

If by "Tank" you mean, "Tank with easily breakable front arms", then yes, it's a "Tank"


----------



## Labrat99

jasonwipf said:


> Glad to have ya here man! But if you keep braking stuff, you need to get a Mugen! they are known for *handling like a* tank!


Fixed your typo Jason! :wink:


----------



## Labrat99

Courtney Vaughan said:


> If by "Tank" you mean, "Tank with easily breakable front arms", then yes, it's a "Tank"


Courtney, I'm not sure that you understand how the "needling" process works...your supposed to jack with guys who are running a different brand of car! See my post above for and example. :smile:


----------



## RC8BeER

Lol you guys and girl are CRAZY!! Thanx for the warm welcome but I will stick with my Rc8Be. I break stuff because I'm having fun! Lol I think me being a noob has more to do with it though! I look forward to meeting you guys on the track ( my car will be the one playing possum)!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Labrat99 said:


> Courtney, I'm not sure that you understand how the "needling" process works...your supposed to jack with guys who are running a different brand of car! See my post above for and example. :smile:


LOL Rusty. I knew what I was saying......I love my car, but a "tank", it is not. An old Kyosho MP777 or something, now THAT'S a "tank".


----------



## Ducatibilt

RC8BeER said:


> Lol you guys and girl are CRAZY!! Thanx for the warm welcome but I will stick with my Rc8Be. I break stuff because I'm having fun! Lol I think me being a noob has more to do with it though! I look forward to meeting you guys on the track ( my car will be the one playing possum)!


Uh oh, looks like he has already started the smack talk!:biggrin:


----------



## mmorrow

who is rc8baer?

The plan is to stock some parts. We are going to take that slow, and see what guys are needing. The shop will be stocked with consumable items like tires, fuel, batteries, etc. 
If you need something it can be ordered, and be available by the end of the week in most cases.


----------



## RC8BeER

Ducatibilt said:


> Uh oh, looks like he has already started the smack talk!:biggrin:


Lol no, no smack talk here!! I don't need any enemies!! What I need is people helping me better my driving at the track! I look forward to all the good input you guys have to offer!


----------



## RC8BeER

mmorrow said:


> who is rc8baer?
> 
> The plan is to stock some parts. We are going to take that slow, and see what guys are needing. The shop will be stocked with consumable items like tires, fuel, batteries, etc.
> If you need something it can be ordered, and be available by the end of the week in most cases.


Lol it's me!!!(slashmeup) I have another name on another site. I figured I would ask you the question on both so everyone who has one(if any) could see the answer! Thanx for the reply!


----------



## jasonwipf

amongst friends we should just use our real names. its alot easier


----------



## Ducatibilt

RC8BeER said:


> Lol you guys and girl are CRAZY!! Thanx for the warm welcome but I will stick with my Rc8Be. I break stuff because I'm having fun! Lol I think me being a noob has more to do with it though! I look forward to meeting you guys on the track ( my car will be the one playing possum)!


Just messing with you, I assumed you were refering to Courtney here.

Although, I think if you were to put a blond wig on "HIM" he would do in a pinch!:biggrin:

Great group of people here with tons of knowledge. Trust me, I bring absolutely nothing to the table myself but everyone here still goes out of thier way to help me out.

Welcome!:cheers:

By the way if you were refering to me here I would need a brunette wig and a shave first!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Ducatibilt said:


> Just messing with you, I assumed you were refering to Courtney here.
> 
> Although, I think if you were to put a blond wig on "HIM" he would do in a pinch!:biggrin:
> 
> Great group of people here with tons of knowledge. Trust me, I bring absolutely nothing to the table myself but everyone here still goes out of thier way to help me out.
> 
> Welcome!:cheers:


You bring ownership of an Italian motorcycle to the group!!!

That is instant respect from me!!!

Ya'll coming out to Vertigo next weekend?


----------



## Ducatibilt

Courtney Vaughan said:


> You bring ownership of an Italian motorcycle to the group!!!
> 
> That is instant respect from me!!!
> 
> Ya'll coming out to Vertigo next weekend?


We goin be there fo sho!!! Sorry been watching swamp people.

Maybe we should go ahead and start a HARC RD 4 thread so we can get an early start on the smack talk and let Mark get back to his new track here.

Really looking forward to having a new track around!

By the way, I edited my last post in case it was me that RC8BeER thought was the cute one! The only way I'll kiss on the first date is if you bring a gallon of Powermaster 30%!:brew2:


----------



## RC8BeER

Lol I must be having a blonde moment.(thanx for the wig Courtney!).... Is courtney a guy? Btw my name is Chris if it's easier! Again thanx for the very friendly welcome!


----------



## kstoracing

Yeah, Courtney is a dude, but only on Tuesdays.


----------



## RC8BeER

Can anyone explain to me what Thursday night frenzy is!?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

kstoracing said:


> Yeah, Courtney is a dude, but only on Tuesdays.


I see how it is Karl!!

Why don't you come to Vertigo next weekend and take your whoopin' in short course!


----------



## eastex1

I recently noticed this track being constructed in my area and have decided to get back into the hobby. Its been quite a few years for me and have noticed a huge change in the cars available. I raced 1/10th electric buggies and trucks in the past, but time at the track was rare. Most of my time was spent just goofing off. I've convinced myself that having a track so convienient would be alot of fun, I've even talked a co-worker into it (he's never been into this). The only thing I need to know is what class would be popular to ensure a steady competition on racedays? I've been looking at the 1/10th nitro short course trucks and would really like to race them. I also looked at the 1/8th nitro buggies and would prefer not to invest so much money into something like this right off the bat. Not to mention there is is a shop near my house that sells traxxas stuff as well. So, would something like a slayer pro 4x4 be a popular enough truck/class to race at the new track in Katy? 

Thanks


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Nitro Short Course trucks aren't really that popular at the moment. 

To ensure steady competition no matter where you go, look into these classes:

-1/10 Short Course 4x4 Electric (i.e. Slash 4x4, Hyper 10SC, Losi SCTE, Jammin SCT)
-1/8 Nitro Buggy
-1/8 Electric Buggy
-1/8 Nitro Truggy
-1/8 Electric Truggy

You'll find that you'll fit into a race at just about any track across the country if you have one of those vehicles.


There are a few tracks around that race 1/10 buggies at the moment. If you go to M&M or Gulf Coast Raceway here in town, then they are racing 1/10 4wd and 1/10 2wd buggies at the moment. 1/10 seems to come and go, but is strong at the moment. Best suggestion is Short Course, 1/8 Buggy, or 1/8 Truggy.

If you're skeptical about getting in, a Traxxas Slash 4x4 is probably the best starting point for racing we've seen in years! If you find that you aren't as interested in it as you thought, they're worth 50-75% of their original price when you go to sell them, which is pretty high in this hobby.

The absolute BEST thing to do though, would be to come out to Vertigo Raceway this Saturday and watch some races and talk to some people. There should be 75-100 people there, so you'll get a very good feel of what is/isn't popular.


----------



## eastex1

Hmmm... Not what I wanted to hear. Thanks for the info anyways Courtney.

Edit: I'll go check out a race some night to get an idea of whats to expect. Maybe it will motivate me to get into a 1/8th nitro buggy. I really like the nitros and like the idea of a SC truck.


----------



## mmorrow

Yea the date has been pushed back. I is very difficult to get things together on time when it is not your full time job. Sorry

a little update:
We are still waiting on centerpoint for our power. The covered pits should be here next week. We will be getting the wood the track walls tomorrow. The wood for pit lane is on site, and will try to start building it tomorrow and Sunday. Next week I plan on trying to place a few more jumps, and getting some water piped over to it.


----------



## tebone626

sounds good. wish i lived closer, i would come out and help when i could.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Take your time Mark.....do it right, not rushed. We all appreciate your efforts and I think we can wait a while longer, because we've already been waiting 5+ years for a track in West Houston. 

Lots of us in Houston daydream about starting a track, and you're actually doing it! 

Kudos my friend!


----------



## Ginther

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Lots of us in Houston daydream about starting a track, and you're actually doing it!
> 
> Kudos my friend!


+1,000,000,000

I've often told my wife if I ever win the lottery I'm going to retire and build a huge hobby shop with indoor/covered tracks and everything.

One can dream right?


----------



## fast1970

eastex1 said:


> Hmmm... Not what I wanted to hear. Thanks for the info anyways Courtney.
> 
> Edit: I'll go check out a race some night to get an idea of whats to expect. Maybe it will motivate me to get into a 1/8th nitro buggy. I really like the nitros and like the idea of a SC truck.


 Nitro Rules!!!

HA!


----------



## eastex1

Any updates on when we can expect the track to open up?


----------



## RevoUsa

Can you throw out the address so we can see how close it is to some us ?


----------



## LowBoost

> We are located in Katy TX, 2 blocks South of I-10 at 899 Westgreen Blvd, Katy TX 77450.


www.katyrc.com

I drove by yesterday evening. I don't think it will be ready for May 6th. There's a lot of work to be done. I will try to get a hold of Mark and see if I can help some this weekend.

They really need help.ne!


----------



## kstoracing

Im there. Mark, Will post up a work party, a week or two ahead. I'll put in for a weekend pass. Lol. Come help nail some boards or something.


----------



## YNOT3D

How about a oval option on the track? Oval will bring a whole new dynamic to RC racing in Houston. Ever been to Indy in Dallas at an oval night or race? Massive.

Anything can run oval and they have those bad ***** sprint cars.


----------



## nik77356

Good idea, but oval has been tried in Houston many times before but it never really has taken off. Except for maybe the Conroe oval way back in the day.


----------



## Tha skinny

I will run some oval fo sho!!!
I have been wanting to run some for a few months now. I wish someone could hop that up!
1/8th latmodel
1/10 sprint 
1/10 late model


----------



## YNOT3D

I am not suggesting a dedicated oval track, Just the ability to move the pipe and it being able to run an oval.


----------



## nik77356

I know. I would love to see another oval track in Houston, just saying it has never really taken off for one reason or another.


----------



## kstoracing

Guys, what kind of track surface will y'all have. Similar to Ultimate, Gulf Coast, or a combo?


----------



## ProBroAndy

any updates on the katy track? the re-sheduled opening is in 2 days..


----------



## nik77356

Was there earlier today. Things are coming together, but there is still more to be done. Mark is about the only one working on it, and he has a real job he has to work too. Driver's stand is close to done it looks like. Outer track border is in place, all the dirt is there, 2 or 3 large jumps are placed. Those are the main things that I saw.


----------



## mmorrow

*track work*

Going to try and get the layout down this weekend. Any help would be appreciated. I will be up there though out the week trying to get things finished up so that we can do the layout. We still need to get pit lane finished, finish installing the rail road ties, and pipe some water over to it.

Just a few updates:
The drivers stand is built and will be painted middle of next week.
Center Point has told us two more weeks on power.
The hobby shop will open after the power is done.
The phone lines have been installed.
The cover for the pit area is being installed soon.
Still need to build some pit tables.
Need to build the fence around the track still.
The RD Booth still needs to be built.


----------



## kstoracing

Mark, I may try and come out Sunday or next weekend to help out. Basically you need help on more than just the track. You need general construction help...lol.

I will try and come out and help though. See if the wife let me out of the house. Or I may drop her off at her cousins house and make it up there...lol.


----------



## mmorrow

We are planning on finishing the layout this weekend. I am going start Saturday morning. If anyone is available please reply so we an idea of how many tools we need to buy. lol

Pit lane is built at my house, but still needs to be installed and screwed together at the track. This is a small project for a few guys if anyone wants to.


----------



## wily

mmorrow said:


> We are planning on finishing the layout this weekend. I am going start Saturday morning. If anyone is available please reply so we an idea of how many tools we need to buy. lol
> 
> Pit lane is built at my house, but still needs to be installed and screwed together at the track. This is a small project for a few guys if anyone wants to.


I will be there. I will bring my generator so we have some power. I will call you to see what tools we need.


----------



## Runamok

nik77356 said:


> I know. I would love to see another oval track in Houston, just saying it has never really taken off for one reason or another.


 I was out at Ultimate/Vertigo the other day and they have a nice high bank oval track roughed in that just needs finished out on the racing surface. He said he has not finished it because he didn't think there was any interest. I certainly would like some dirt oval as well.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Mark, what time are ya'll getting started? I'm gonna try and squeeze in a few hours in the morning


----------



## wily

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Mark, what time are ya'll getting started? I'm gonna try and squeeze in a few hours in the morning


9 to 9:30ish.... May look for a couple guys to help load/move pit lane from Marks house. It is a few minutes away from the track.


----------



## killerkustoms

Got a chance to check out the track today and it is very impressive, solid job on the pit lane and the drivers stand is perfect. The track is coming along very nice, everything is well thought out and racer friendly.


----------



## kstoracing

Nice net, able to catch run away cars and shots...lol.


----------



## jasonwipf

Ya, hats off to mark. The track is looking great!


----------



## YNOT3D

Update YO, update?

We racing in Katy this weekend?


----------



## B4Maz

YNOT3D said:


> Update YO, update?
> 
> We racing in Katy this weekend?


On their twitter feed from May 25th: "RCKaty: Opening delayed once again. Stay tuned for more info. Centerpoint has delayed our transformer until June 25. We will be open soon to run.


----------



## mmorrow

Centerpoint is killing us!! Tank has called many times. If anyone knows someone at centerpoint please call. They have had Tanks money for over a month now, and told him it would be done last week. Well last week has come and gone. 

As far as the track we are going to do our best this weekend to have it finished so we can start running on it. 
I would like to thank Ryan Mosely and Eric Wagner for their help in the track work.
If anyone has any extra time this weekend we could use some extra hands. Eric and Ryan have placed most of the jumps, now they need to be faced and packed. If we can get some extra help for the next few days I do not see any reason why we could not run on it Sunday and Monday.


----------



## YNOT3D

Mark call me asap. 2814553298.

I know somebody who may be able to help us out.


----------



## killerkustoms

I can help Sunday Mark, let me know what time?


----------



## cjtamu

Drove out there today and only saw one problem. There's no sink for Mark to wash my tires in?! I assume this will be taken car of prior to the grand opening. Place looks good Mark, thanks for all the work y'all have put in. Wish I could help this weekend, but 2 day swim meet in The Woodlands then off to Magnolia for a wedding Sunday evening, sheesh! The story you're telling about Centerpoint unfortunately sounds familiar. I know several other people waiting, even for temporary power.


----------



## B4Maz

Track looks awesome! Good job Mark


----------



## darrenwilliams

Get some pipe. I don't need power. I can charge of the truck. What time do the races start? I'm ready for some Mugen fun in Katy. Looking great.


----------



## jasonwipf

We formed the majority of the jumps yesterday and today they are finishing off the jumps and getting the roller out there compress everything. The clay is actually very good once it gets compressed and watered. After that we should be able to get cars on by Monday perhaps. Lane lines will probably come in after Mark gets back from nats. No biggie. Mark is going to research some new piping while at nats that might be used on this track.

If you can head out today and lend a hand the sooner we can get things going!


----------



## kstoracing

May try and go out for a few laps tomorrow. Any updates on the track?


----------



## mmorrow

We r going to lay the pipe this afternoon. We hope to finish shaping and packing a couple of jumps and then we will be ready to test. If you have a some time to come check it out let me know. Opening weekend will be next weekend.


----------



## YNOT3D

How about a 4th July cash spectacular?


----------



## mmorrow

sounds cool. But we need to work out the bugs before we get to excited.
Next weekend will be for testing and playing only. 

The pipe went down well today. We have about a 1/3 to go. Robbie and I will be running our buggies on it tomorrow if anyone wants to come check it out.


----------



## Mantisworx

i can come out sunday to help a bit, we are racing at MM tomorrow so i cant make it.


----------



## wily

We laid the pipe down until dark. Track is looking good!


----------



## mmorrow

Thanks wily. Did you get any pictures? We will take some tomorrow and post them on Katyrc.com


----------



## Labrat99

Glad to hear that the track is coming together. Thanks to all you guys who have put in the time and money to make it happen. I know it's a lot of work. I'm hoping it's a big success for everyone involved. I can't wait to run on it.


----------



## mmorrow

If anyone wants to come run on it today that would be awesome. I need some feed back. 
Note: it is not finished! We are still waiting on Centerpoint, and we need to build the pit tables.
So bring your batteries charged and a table and chair if u need one.


----------



## darrenwilliams

I'll be there around 12:30. Can't wait


----------



## mmorrow

Awesome. I will see then.


----------



## Torqued-Up

New member, 1st post... 

I just moved to a new place about 5 minutes away from the new Katy track... I ride by it every day going to / from I-10... It's been whispering to me when I drive by, telling me to pull in and just take a look... That, and the fact some of my Bros are getting into RC racing, I dropped the dime and have a Mugen Truggy on the way... I look forward to getting run over by you guys till I get my skillz back...


----------



## darrenwilliams

The track is great. I got to run a few packs on it today. Great size, wide lanes and a fun flowing layout. The dirt looks like it is going to groove up nicely.

You guys have done a great job setting this up. Can't wait to get out there and some tire to tire racing. This is gonna be a fun one.


----------



## mmorrow

Thanks for coming out Darren. I am glad you liked it. We have a long way to go still, but the track is ready to run on. 
We got some positive imput from Darren, Price Mayfield and Ray Ray. 
Ray brought out his two wheel drive losi SC. Lets say the wind did not like it in the air. lol. Man those things are a hand full to drive. 
We still need to get the irrigation system finished, pit tables built, lights hooked up, PA System installed, and the fence around the track built.
All will be be happening very fast though.
Tank is setting up membership cards for practice. 
Fees will be set up soon.


----------



## darrenwilliams

Is Price officially the first person to break a part on the track?


----------



## mmorrow

yes. lol


----------



## darrenwilliams

There is a title he will always have. Lol


----------



## ProBroAndy

Torqued-Up said:


> New member, 1st post...
> 
> I just moved to a new place about 5 minutes away from the new Katy track... I ride by it every day going to / from I-10... It's been whispering to me when I drive by, telling me to pull in and just take a look... That, and the fact some of my Bros are getting into RC racing, I dropped the dime and have a Mugen Truggy on the way... I look forward to getting run over by you guys till I get my skillz back...


good to see ya here dude! +1 for the 1/8 elec. truggy crew


----------



## mmorrow

torqued-up send me a pm and I will be glad to show you around up at the track.
Do you work in katy?


----------



## darrenwilliams

He probably can't send a PM until he makes a few more post


----------



## mmorrow

your right. thanks Darren
call me 832-622-3014


----------



## Torqued-Up

mmorrow said:


> torqued-up send me a pm and I will be glad to show you around up at the track.
> Do you work in katy?


My office is on Park Ten and I live near Fry & Westgreen as I hate long commutes... 

I'll catch up with you guys this weekend at the track... I won't have my truggy together this week though as I just ordered everything and it'll take a bit for stuff to get here...


----------



## mmorrow

cool


----------



## mmorrow

On my way up to the track to finish the irrigation system.
Tank just called and told me that centerpoint just dropped the pole off for the new tranformer. Sounds like that is going to happen this week.
I have received many calls from guys wanting to come out and play this weekend. 
Just FYI we should have tables and chairs for everyone. Plue we have a covered area set up so you will not need a E-Zup. Still not positive that the power will be terminated. Stay tuned for more updates.


----------



## Ducatibilt

Hey Mark, is there going to be room out there to bring a trailer? 

I mean a really big trailer!!!!


----------



## mmorrow

Yep. U can park a semi here if u need to. We do not have hook ups yet though.


----------



## darrenwilliams

Looking forward to some play time. I'll be there Saturday. Who's coming?


----------



## ProBroAndy

ill be there


----------



## mmorrow

I can't wait to get you guys out here!
I have talked to Tank, and we are planning an open house on Sunday.
Hot dogs and cold drinks. So bring your cars, and be ready to see what Katy RC has to offer.
For those of you that are not racing at Mikes that want to come out on Saturday, no problem. It willl be open.
JB and I are planning on getting the loop installed Thursday evening. Friday evening we are going to run a few tanks of fuel if anyone wants to come early and check it out.


----------



## jbranham50

Mark, sounds awesome! A weekend of RC is just what I need right now. I will be at Mike's on Saturday racing and will also be at Katy RC on Sunday for some fun as well. Hope people will also make it out to enjoy some food, cold drinks and to see the new track that Mark and his crew have put so much time in to. So bring your gas buggies, electirc buggies, SC trucks or whatever you can get to run and bring it out for some good fun!


----------



## RMOSLEY

mmorrow said:


> I can't wait to get you guys out here!
> I have talked to Tank, and we are planning an open house on Sunday.
> Hot dogs and cold drinks. So bring your cars, and be ready to see what Katy RC has to offer.
> For those of you that are not racing at Mikes that want to come out on Saturday, no problem. It willl be open.
> JB and I are planning on getting the loop installed Thursday evening. Friday evening we are going to run a few tanks of fuel if anyone wants to come early and check it out.


mark, will be there thursday eve. to help with loop and friday, wagner and I will come back out to burn a little fuel.... have you talked to wily about dinner? -be there sunday w/ wagner and my brother, I will also bring a spare generator if ya need it until the power is up.... Darren needs to show up SUNDAY, not saturday....:spineyes:


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

The track looks like a lot of fun, hopefully i will get to go run on it soon. Mark you guys have done a awesome job you should be proud.


----------



## mmorrow

Thanks Jeremy. I am excited what Houston racing is going to be like. Tank can not keep track of all the people stopping by asking about it. I see our local races including the pro series finals, and state series finals gaining popularity.


----------



## mmorrow

Mosley, do Willy and I have a dinner date? lol
Thanks for the help.

In case you guys do not know. A new racer named Eric Wagner has been a huge help with the track. We could not of done it with out him. He built most of the jumps with his equipment. 
I would also like to thank a few other guys.
Robbie Darby has been there when ever I asked for his help. 
Ryan Mosely spent many weekends out here with Eric getting the layout down.
Wily and Ty Mills worked into the evenings many times with out anyone out there. 
Grayson really helped push us along.
Thomas and JB were there when I needed to kick ideas around.
Most importantly, we would not have this track without Tank. The best way to thank him is by supporting the track and hobby shop to make them successful. 
Someone said that they could see that a lot of thought went into it. Well that had a lot to do with everyone. I have been talking to all of you guys about the track for months. Well we are finally here.
Thanks to all of you.


----------



## darrenwilliams

I'm on board with Sunday. What time do they open up?


----------



## Gary

I'm back.


----------



## ProBroAndy

oh man, thats awesome Gary! i've got a huge craving for a 2wd 1/10th truggy.. i miss my old Losi XXT-CR

will KatyRC offer a class for 2wd 1/10???


----------



## Gary

ProBroAndy said:


> oh man, thats awesome Gary! i've got a huge craving for a 2wd 1/10th truggy.. i miss my old Losi XXT-CR
> 
> will KatyRC offer a class for 2wd 1/10???


Thanks! I e mailed Tank more than once, , and he say's yes. I'll be running mod truck even if I have to run against the big buggies!


----------



## mmorrow

We will run anything that has enough to make a class. 
Keep in mind that we are trying to make as many people happy as possible. The layout was not specifically designed for 1/10 scale trucks, nor was it specifically designed for 1//8 scale nitro buggy. We do have two large doubles, and the rest of the jumps are tables to help with the two wheel drive cars.
I hope this helps


----------



## Gary

mmorrow said:


> We will run anything that has enough to make a class.
> Keep in mind that we are trying to make as many people happy as possible. The layout was not specifically designed for 1/10 scale trucks, nor was it specifically designed for 1//8 scale nitro buggy. We do have two large doubles, and the rest of the jumps are tables to help with the two wheel drive cars.
> I hope this helps


I like the way the layout looks Mark! Yall did a heck of of a job! :dance:

The big jumps shouldn't be a problem for 10th scalers as long as they single/single them. Or run a _sick _motor...


----------



## ProBroAndy

i think the layout looks good Mark! I just have the itch for something like a 1/10 2wd buggy or truggy.. i already have an 1/8 truggy, so it would be cool to mix it up. i like the way they drive vs. the SC trucks personally.


----------



## Gary

ProBroAndy said:


> i think the layout looks good Mark! I just have the itch for something like a 1/10 2wd buggy or truggy.. i already have an 1/8 truggy, so it would be cool to mix it up. i like the way they drive vs. the SC trucks personally.


I decided to go with a truck because of the fat tires and how 1/8th scalers can tear up a track. A buggies front wheels can get lost in the ruts.


----------



## Guffinator

Looks good Biff! You dropped some coin on batts!


----------



## Gary

Guffinator said:


> Looks good Biff! You dropped some coin on batts!


Thanks Chris! I hear they suck according to RCTech though. lol


----------



## mmorrow

Thanks for the support guys.

Great news. Centerpoint is here! Yea
Man these guys work slow.

The hours for this weekend.
Friday 10- dark
Saturday 10- dark
Sunday.10- 6 (hotdogs)


----------



## Gary

Lol at Mark. The Hot Dog tradition lives on! 

Any clue what kind of tires I should run? I have the kit tires and M3 Holeshots.


----------



## darrenwilliams

I ran super soft subcultures last week and they worked well. Don't need to be super soft though. Looks like Revolvers will work well once it grooves.


----------



## mmorrow

Most people can tell you what I am going to say. lol
Black and round.

I do not know the names of the 1/10 scale tires anymore. I think the hole shot would be to small though. Maybe some else will know


----------



## wily

mmorrow said:


> Most people can tell you what I am going to say. lol
> Black and round.
> 
> I do not know the names of the 1/10 scale tires anymore. I think the hole shot would be to small though. Maybe some else will know


Black and round baby!

Ty and I plan to run friday night and sunday....saturday is up in the air.

This is gonna be awesome! Go to the track with a couple charged packs. Get thirsty....go home get a cold drink....come back....run some more....need to go to the head....go home....come back....get thirsty...go home....you get the point right?

Willy


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

You can still get a Bow-Tie for 1/10 trucks and buggies. That's as good as any place to start.........you can't go wrong with a Bow-Tie!


----------



## Graydog328

I'll be there Sunday!! I like hot dogs...


----------



## cjtamu

Biff, when I looked at the track a couple weeks ago, Bowties were what came to mind. If it really packs up and grooves, then the Holeshots will probably work. Might get out there for a bit Sunday, depends on when my folks decide to come down.


----------



## Torqued-Up

mmorrow said:


> Thanks for the support guys.
> 
> Great news. Centerpoint is here! Yea
> Man these guys work slow.
> 
> The hours for this weekend.
> Friday 10- dark
> Saturday 10- dark
> Sunday.10- 6 (hotdogs)


Yep, rode by at lunch today and there were multiple Centerpoint trucks onsite... Looked like they were planting a new pole and this one had a transformer on it...

A crew was also building a roof over top of the driver's stand... Now if it were only air conditioned...


----------



## mmorrow

torqued i am sure we can put one in if you provide it. lol


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> Biff, when I looked at the track a couple weeks ago, Bowties were what came to mind. If it really packs up and grooves, then the Holeshots will probably work. Might get out there for a bit Sunday, depends on when my folks decide to come down.


Black and round, blah blah blah... lol Buncha smart ale-ks. :dance:

Ill try the Holeshots since that's pretty much all I have, don't have enough time to get anything else in before the weekend, and I all I hear is black and round. :mpd:


----------



## cjtamu

Gary said:


> Black and round, blah blah blah... lol Buncha smart ale-ks. :dance:
> 
> Ill try the Holeshots since that's pretty much all I have, don't have enough time to get anything else in before the weekend, and I all I hear is black and round. :mpd:


Or, you could try one of the many LHS we're blessed to have and see if they have something. :bounce: What were the kit tires?


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> Or, you could try one of the many LHS we're blessed to have and see if they have something. :bounce: What were the kit tires?


Shame how the hobby shops have went away. hwell:

I think the kit tires are JC double dees.
http://www.jconcepts.net/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3_30&products_id=211

Be there Sunday bro! It'll be good to see some old friends again.


----------



## killerkustoms

First sunday I gotta work and Im gonna miss out on this openingsad_smiles


----------



## darrenwilliams

You sound kind of sick. You might be coming down with something. You probably shouldn't expose all your customers to it. lol


----------



## cjtamu

Gary said:


> Shame how the hobby shops have went away. hwell:
> 
> I think the kit tires are JC double dees.
> http://www.jconcepts.net/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3_30&products_id=211
> 
> Be there Sunday bro! It'll be good to see some old friends again.


DD's are excellent tires, similar to Holeshots. Not sure what you mean about hobby shops though. RC Hobby, M&M, Randy's, Larry's, Victory are all still kicking just to name a few.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

And Mike's!


----------



## mmorrow

Katy will have one soon!

Just an update on the status
The electricians are working on the power. Cross your fingers. If for some reason it is not done we will have generators for this weekend.
The cover will be on the drivers stand.
Tank and his crew have replaced the nets around the paintball fields.
We are installing the loop tonight. We will also finish the irrigation system.
Tables are being built.

I hope to start seeing you guys tomorrow. We are open to play!
Based on phone calls and interest here on 2cool, I think we might end up with 20 or 30 guys on Sunday. 

Now the business side of things. As most of you know nothing is free. Tank has invested a lot of time and money into KatyRC. We need to do what we can by paying to practice and race. I also hope yall will continue to support your local hobby shops. We are very lucky in Houston to have what we have.

Practice fees are as follows
1 day $10 you can come and go as you will
By the month $25 unlimited during regular business hours
By the year $250 unlimited during regular business hours basicly 2 months free
Race fees will be $20. We have not discussed a second class discount yet.

If you have any question please PM or call me.


----------



## Gary

Ill be there Sunday running mod truck. 

Gawd, I haven't run in the dirt since Performance Raceway was indoors.


----------



## mmorrow

sounds good gary. You are right it is going to be cool to hang out with old friends again.

FYI sounds like Marcus is going to test his 1/10 scales tonight on the layout. can't wait.


----------



## cjtamu

Courtney Vaughan said:


> And Mike's!


Doh! :headknock If I can make it Sunday, I'm going to bring at least one 1/10 car.


----------



## Z-Man.

Yo Mark, is there any pics of the finnshed track yet?


----------



## mmorrow

have you seen the video? I will snap a few and see if I can post some up.


----------



## Gary

mmorrow said:


> sounds good gary. You are right it is going to be cool to hang out with old friends again.
> 
> FYI sounds like Marcus is going to test his 1/10 scales tonight on the layout. can't wait.


I saw Marcus the other day, cool dude. And yea itll be good seeing old friends again. I'm looking forward to this. 

And Ill bring my camera.


----------



## ProBroAndy

Gary said:


> Gawd, I haven't run in the dirt since Performance Raceway was indoors.


Whoa! me too until last month. Performance was the only track i raced at.. what did you run? i was there every thursday night and some saturday races. raced stock truggy classes mainly. i was the kid in the wheelchair :spineyes:

i wondered what happened to everyone. i'll see some old faces every now and then.. i use to see Steven Fereday alot at the dragstrip. he got into nasty 7-8 second F-bodies. it was also cool to run into Smiley a couple weeks ago.

ahh.. them were the days. back when a turbo-thirty was the shiznit!


----------



## Gary

ProBroAndy said:


> Whoa! me too until last month. Performance was the only track i raced at.. what did you run? i was there every thursday night and some saturday races. raced stock truggy classes mainly. i was the kid in the wheelchair :spineyes:
> 
> i wondered what happened to everyone. i'll see some old faces every now and then.. i use to see Steven Fereday alot at the dragstrip. he got into nasty 7-8 second F-bodies. it was also cool to run into Smiley a couple weeks ago.
> 
> ahh.. them were the days. back when a turbo-thirty was the shiznit!


I remember you. I mean, it's hard not to forget a kid in a wheel chair at the track. And you were a pretty good driver! 
Man I haven't seen Fereday for years. I heard he opened up a hotrod shop on West Little York but I think he closed down.

I ran stock buggy mostly and switched over to TC and 12th scale for awhile. My handle here might be slightly misleading, back then I was nicknamed "Biff".

Good to hear from you again. I see you fly planes too! I hang out at Scobie some.


----------



## Mantisworx

just got back from the track testing out 10th scale, 4w buggy was no problem. 2wd was tough until i watered the track, once i had traction it was much easier but requires some carefull lining up to the face. The track was VERY loose so as soon as it gets watered and repacked its going to be money! today the irrigation system almost got finished the left side was working perfect and Mark was finishing the middle and right side when i left. the timing loop also got finished and wired! wont be long now!


----------



## mmorrow

Thanks for coming out Marcus. It was awesome to see a 1/10 scale fly ove the two doubles. 
The irrigation is going to work perfect. I could not be happier. Yea we only lack a couple of hours on the irrigation and loop to have them finished.
Got bad news about the power today. Apparently we were suppose to call in and request a meter for our service. We had no idea. So we have transformer and wire, but no meter. lol Sounds like it will be next Wednesday due to the long weekend.
That is ok we have a plan. 
As far a tables the material showed up today, and the guys are going to start building them tomorrow. If you want to help please do.


----------



## ProBroAndy

Gary said:


> I see you fly planes too! I hang out at Scobie some.


yeah, got into planes heavily for the past 8 years. sponsored by 3dhobbyshop for the last 2. we've probably seen each other at scobee and never realized it lol! the new guy here "torqued-up" was actually the prez. of scobee's field for a few years recently. i love flyin', but miss runin on dirt an awful lot. 
the katy track is what re-lit my car flame :hairout::rotfl:


----------



## Gary

ProBroAndy said:


> yeah, got into planes heavily for the past 8 years. sponsored by 3dhobbyshop for the last 2. we've probably seen each other at scobee and never realized it lol! the new guy here "torqued-up" was actually the prez. of scobee's field for a few years recently. i love flyin', but miss runin on dirt an awful lot.
> the katy track is what re-lit my car flame :hairout::rotfl:


Hope to see you soon!


----------



## wily

*VIDEO*****a couple laps with Jason Branham*

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=3534852#post3534852


----------



## wily

Another vodeo....enjoy:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=353215&page=2


----------



## darrenwilliams

Waiting on Brian and Vernon. Should be on our way shortly. Can't wait to get on the track with some other cars.


----------



## Gary

I'm not gonna make it out today. I have guys coming over to look at my motorcycle. If I sell that, Ill get a 8th scaler.


----------



## wily

Awesome turnout at KatyRC today. The track was starting to groove and held up very well. Sprinklers were awesome!

I had a blast....Thanks.

Willy


----------



## jasonwipf

fun fun! Tank knows how to please a crowd with food and drinks and a great track!


----------



## Snowmonkey

Great layout it should be fun to race on


----------



## Gary

Any 10th scalers show up? If 10th scale is slow, I need some help picking some 1/8th scale gear. Now, I know nothing about 1/8th scale and no, I don't wanna buy yalls used gear but thanks for the offers anyway. :spineyes:

I'm leaning towards the RC8BE and thats about as far as I got. So if yall can hook a brother up with which motor/esc combo to get as long as it's Tekin, and do I need fans on them things? Ah, servo and batteries I guess. I need the good stuff if Snowmonkey is gonna be there. :rotfl:

PLease help me so I dont buy the wrong stuff. I have plastic burning a hole in my pocket and would like to get most of everything Ill need before I have too many beers tonight. :bounce:


----------



## Gary

Will the track be open tomorrow?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Gary, 

If you are getting the RC8, get:

RC8BE
Some spares (talk to Nick Maslowski on this forum)
Tekin 1/8 ESC and 1900 or 2050KV buggy motor combo (you insisted on Tekin, although the common consensus seems to be that the Castle ESC is more reliable)
Two to three 4S 20C continuous or greater batteries that are 4500 or 5000mah (see the thread on here about turnigy batteries)
Enough chargers to charge two batteries at about 5A at the same time
AMB transponder
Two to three various compound tires
Stuff for setting up at the track (folding table/chair, extension cord, EZ up tent, ETC)

The battery motor ESC selection is very simple now days, and most people run 4S batteries so you want a 1700-2200kv motor. 

What else am I missing guys?


----------



## Katyrc

Gary said:


> Will the track be open tomorrow?


We wil not be open but you may go play on the track, please throw all trash away after.

Happy 4th and enjoy.

Thank to all you racers that came out today, thanks for the positive feedback and we hope you had fun.


----------



## ronnienorris30

your da man biff!!!


----------



## Gary

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Gary,
> 
> If you are getting the RC8, get:
> 
> RC8BE
> Some spares (talk to Nick Maslowski on this forum)
> Tekin 1/8 ESC and 1900 or 2050KV buggy motor combo (you insisted on Tekin, although the common consensus seems to be that the Castle ESC is more reliable)
> Two to three 4S 20C continuous or greater batteries that are 4500 or 5000mah (see the thread on here about turnigy batteries)
> Enough chargers to charge two batteries at about 5A at the same time
> AMB transponder
> Two to three various compound tires
> Stuff for setting up at the track (folding table/chair, extension cord, EZ up tent, ETC)
> 
> The battery motor ESC selection is very simple now days, and most people run 4S batteries so you want a 1700-2200kv motor.
> 
> What else am I missing guys?


Thanks CV.


----------



## Gary

Katyrc said:


> We wil not be open but you may go play on the track, please throw all trash away after.
> 
> Happy 4th and enjoy.
> 
> Thank to all you racers that came out today, thanks for the positive feedback and we hope you had fun.


Welcome to 2Cool. I asume your are Tank. Thanks for bringing us a track that has been needed on the west side since PR closed down years ago. I guess since nobody will be running, Ill sit it out untill next week.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Gary

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Gary,
> 
> If you are getting the RC8, get:
> 
> RC8BE
> Some spares (talk to Nick Maslowski on this forum)
> Tekin 1/8 ESC and 1900 or 2050KV buggy motor combo (you insisted on Tekin, although the common consensus seems to be that the Castle ESC is more reliable)
> Two to three 4S 20C continuous or greater batteries that are 4500 or 5000mah (see the thread on here about turnigy batteries)
> Enough chargers to charge two batteries at about 5A at the same time
> AMB transponder
> Two to three various compound tires
> Stuff for setting up at the track (folding table/chair, extension cord, EZ up tent, ETC)
> 
> The battery motor ESC selection is very simple now days, and most people run 4S batteries so you want a 1700-2200kv motor.
> 
> What else am I missing guys?


Dude,

1 x Team Associated RC8Be Factory Team 4WD 1/8 Buggy Kit (ASC80904) = $409.99
1 x Tekin RX8/Redline T8 1/8th Scale Buggy Brushless ESC/Motor Combo (1900kV) (TEKTT2312) = $329.99

:hairout:


----------



## darrenwilliams

Buy quality once or buy cheap junk repeatedly. If this is getting out of your budget, go with this package used. It is a very good choice. I would do a MMM ESC, but that's me.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Gary, also check out the for sale section right now....there is a Losi buggy package that I can't believe hasn't sold for $500 complete with transponder and batteries.


----------



## skillett

The Katy track was awsome guys ,thanks for having me out.
Love the fast flowing layout with big jumps.
I never understood Cali. tracks until yesterday.
This track is very fast and flowing,you are in the air carring all your speed.
The clay mixture is gonna blue groove nicely my car was stuck.
You better watch out Ryan Mosley for baby bro.,his car is on rails LOLOL.
It was defintly worth the drive......


----------



## Labrat99

Katyrc said:


> We wil not be open but you may go play on the track, please throw all trash away after.
> 
> Happy 4th and enjoy.
> 
> Thank to all you racers that came out today, thanks for the positive feedback and we hope you had fun.


I had a great time yesterday. Thanks for giving us another place to race in the Houston area. The layout was nice too, I loved the double-double in the middle.


----------



## RMOSLEY

skillett said:


> The Katy track was awsome guys ,thanks for having me out.
> Love the fast flowing layout with big jumps.
> I never understood Cali. tracks until yesterday.
> This track is very fast and flowing,you are in the air carring all your speed.
> The clay mixture is gonna blue groove nicely my car was stuck.
> You better watch out Ryan Mosley for baby bro.,his car is on rails LOLOL.
> It was defintly worth the drive......


lol, gotta get to me first! both HB cars out there handled the track nicely, my car was fine, just needed another driver.... was fun pushing the limits of my driving when the track was dry!


----------



## skillett

You and Mark were flying bro.You are going to be dangerous on that track
Mr. 15 min. Away....lolol


----------



## Gary

darrenwilliams said:


> Buy quality once or buy cheap junk repeatedly. If this is getting out of your budget, go with this package used. It is a very good choice. I would do a MMM ESC, but that's me.


I already ordered them Darren. Most everything I get into is done right. As far as ESC's go, Ive always had good luck with Tekin plus I already have the hotwire.

I just hope the 1900 KV motor will be enough for me.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

It will be plenty with a 4S battery Gary


----------



## killerkustoms

Mark your track is awesome, the dirt is very nice, you guys did a fantastic job and I see great potential in KatyRC. The posted videos doesn't do it any justice you have to be there to really take it in and have a blast. I think after a couple of tanks I was able to keep up with the other sandbaggers that were out there..lol. GREAT JOB! Can't wait for the first race


----------



## ProBroAndy

yesterday was fun! tank,mark & crew have really got it looking great! the track was pretty sticky for me.. i've never owned an 1/8th scale before, but i got one going and i am in shock on how well they drive & jump. clearing the spaced double on the far right = awesome  

cant wait for thursday night racin' to start :bounce:


----------



## marcusch

As stated previously, track is very nice. I haven't driven on it yet, but was out there watching and pitting for a few guys for a couple hrs. Gotta adjust my setup before i make my debut, plus the good thing is that I am only 5 min away from me. When the wifey sends me to get some quick groceries, its gonna be a long grocery trip ahahha.


----------



## mmorrow

Tank and I would like to thank everyone that showed up to the open track this weekend. 
We could not of asked for a better turnout. A few of us stayed until dark, and people were still coming out to check it out. I hear even more new faces were out today. This is crazy.
Still no definite date on the first race yet, but it should be soon. Stay tuned.
Power should be up this week along with the fence. Sorry after this the free play is over.


----------



## Gary

I'm looking at the Katy RC site and I'm a little confused about the race schedule. As far as I can tell, thers only one weekend race a month?


----------



## mmorrow

Gary the site is being updated. dont read into to much right now.
sorry to confuse you. lol


----------



## Gary

mmorrow said:


> Gary the site is being updated. dont read into to much right now.
> sorry to confuse you. lol


You know me! I'm easily confused. :mpd:

And thanks for building a track on the west side guys. How many years have I said we needed a track out west? :wink:


----------



## mmorrow

I wish we would of done it sooner. Think of all the gas we could of saved over the years.

You can thank Tank by ordering your stuff from him, and not on-line. ; )

All of the accounts have been set up. You can understand not wanting to stock the shop until the power is hooked up. No Power = No Alarm


----------



## jbranham50

What a great weekend. The Katy track turned out great! Thanks to Mark, Eric and all the people who had a hand on what we got to play on this Sunday. The track layout was a blast to run on so congrats to that being the very first layout!

I had a great time Sunday...ran a few tanks, ate some pizza and had some cold drinks, hung out, broke my car, went home to cool off, did the yard and then showed back up at about 7:30pm to let my wife run a couple of packs through the SC truck and Mark, Eric, Skillet, and Ryan were still up there turning some laps....great day! lol.


----------



## Gary

mmorrow said:


> I wish we would of done it sooner. Think of all the gas we could of saved over the years.
> 
> You can thank Tank by ordering your stuff from him, and not on-line. ; )
> 
> All of the accounts have been set up. You can understand not wanting to stock the shop until the power is hooked up. No Power = No Alarm


Of course!


----------



## mmorrow

Come on what do I have to. I need more rep. lol

Thanks Gary


----------



## Gary

mmorrow said:


> Come on what do I have to. I need more rep. lol
> 
> Thanks Gary


Hows that?  I DO have a few greenies laying around and plan to spread them around. The problem is the site only allows a few in a 24 hour period and I owe some of yall some yet.

Also if it's cool with you and Tank, Ill help promote the track. I have had a little success with that in the past.

We need t-shirts and stickers to start with. With the 20 zillion posts I have here, I think I know a few people who can make them up for us. But we need a logo and a catch phrase. And Ill pitch in the first $250 for the year thing if Katy RC sponsors me for the year. (For the $250 only)

Not that I have ever been sponsored unless Trinity or Reflex counts. Or the Biff Racing Team.:goldfish:


----------



## mmorrow

We have a logo and t-shirts already. I think the sticks are coming soon. Have you seen the website yet (www.Katyrc.com)? Tank has also set up a tweeter account.

You will need to talk to tank abou the promoting thing.

Also thanks for the rep!


----------



## Gary

I check Katyrc almost everyday, but if tweeter is like facebook, I had to leave. I was getting messages from girls I didn't want finding me from long ago.


----------



## Katyrc

Gary said:


> I'm looking at the Katy RC site and I'm a little confused about the race schedule. As far as I can tell, thers only one weekend race a month?


I will update ASAP. That was just get the site up.


----------



## Gary

Katyrc said:


> I will update ASAP. That was just get the site up.


Thank you Tank. I have been into RC since 92 and what I think yall have going on may be the best track ever in houston. Now Porter may have an edge as far as being a pretty track, but through many years of study, most racers live in the Sugarland, west side and Katy area. I think Mark can relate to that. Not that I like the guy or anything. :dance:

Ill contact RC pro and see what we can get here.

BTW, are you interested in having some Charity races? Weve done a few. 

Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## mmorrow

Already have Rc Pro signed up


----------



## Gary

mmorrow said:


> Already have Rc Pro signed up


Sweet! Carlton is Cool! No hair, but cool!

In fact, i'm about to sign up right now.


----------



## nik77356

Gary said:


> Sweet! Carlton is Cool! No hair, but cool!
> 
> In fact, i'm about to sign up right now.


You've been gone awhile Gary. Carlton isn't doing it anymore. David Lovett's in charge now.


----------



## Gary

nik77356 said:


> You've been gone awhile Gary. Carlton isn't doing it anymore. David Lovett's in charge now.


My bad. I just spent over 30 minutes trying to sign up and that has to be the worst format i have ever seen. :headknock


----------



## mmorrow

we have power!!

The shop will be stocked shortly.
The tables will have power run to them tomorrow.
Lights will come next.


----------



## dlovett6

mmorrow said:


> Already have Rc Pro signed up


Oh you do you say!


----------



## mmorrow

LOL. I was wondering when you would see that.


----------



## Jasoncb

Wish I could make it...


----------



## Gary

Hey I apologize. Ive been away for awhile and didn't know Fuzzy wasn't in charge anymore. We worked together putting on a charity race for the Shriners and I like doing charity work especially when it comes to kids in need.

Done 3 so far.


Joining RC PRO? I don't do pay pal, or e bay anymore. I have no problem using a CC. Or joining for a charitable cause.


----------



## JustinK

I had to do some work on Sat so I couldn't make HARC at Ultimate but made it to Katy RC for a few hrs on Sunday. First time. They even had marshals from their staff flipping over cars! I didn't even have to walk down to flip over my own car.


----------



## mmorrow

I was wondering when someone was going to post about that. Yep it is awesome


----------



## mmorrow

Make the practice fees not bad right?


----------



## kstoracing

Until school starts back up at least. LOL


----------



## Gulf Coast RaceWay

When you guys get everything up and running we would like to work with you on maybe like a series between the tracks or something along those lines.


----------



## cjtamu

Is the track open now Wednesdays and Thursdays? Going to try to sneak out there after work Thursday if it is.


----------



## jasonwipf

Dude. one of those marshals changed my diff oils, aligned my dampening rates, reglued my tires then allowed me to stand on their back on the driver's stand so I could see the blind spots on the track!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

LOL.......that funny Jason


----------



## kstoracing

Did anyone get any pics or vids posted of the grand opening?


----------



## ProBroAndy

kstoracing said:


> Did anyone get any pics or vids posted of the grand opening?


someone took a TON of pics and video.. i was wondering the same


----------



## Gary

Any news on when the racing starts?


----------



## mmorrow

The pictures are on katyrc.com Not sure about the song they used though.

Yes the track will be open Wed-Sunday from now on.

As far as racing:
We still do not have the lights up yet. So for now nothing on Thursday nights until they are up.
The PA system will be up tomorrow
I am going up there to finish the loop and software tonight and tomorrow.

I know a few of us will be up there running tomorrow and Thursday evening testing the loop. Who knows we might even try to run a mock race. 
Yall are welcome to come check it out and join us.
Lets see how tomorrow goes with the loop. We might be able to put on a race this weekend. Keep you fingers crossed.

We would defiantly entertain the idea of a cross town race.


----------



## kstoracing

How about a Sunday schedule, just incase we miss the Saturday race.


----------



## mmorrow

Sunday the track will be open. If the loop is working, I am sure they can turn it on.


----------



## kstoracing

Ok, maybe you can send a link to the pics, because i am not finding those pics...lol.

Maybe i am lookin gin the wrong plac eor something.


----------



## S_Woody

Went out there last Friday. I really like the track layout. The doubles were tough for my SCT due to the wind. Really friendly staff, was a laid back atmosphere for practicing. We ran the track backwards and it was a little easier to handle the dubs with the breeze at our back.
Just thought I'd drop a little pub for the new track, good people out there.


----------



## mmorrow

I was told tonight that the site will be updated with pictures.

We were able to get the loop done.
Now we are going to test the pa system tomorrow night with the loop running.
so far everything is working out perfectly. 

We had about 10 people out there tonight. Good to see Jon and Cade checking it out. Thanks.


----------



## mmorrow

Well the PA system works great, and we are still adding speakers to improve it even more. You can't have too many.
The loop is picking up the transponders.
Darren and Derek are offering to come help with the software tomorrow.
I would like to run a few mock races tomorrow morning to ensure everything is working perfectly, and if all goes well we could try to race in the afternoon. Keep your fingers crossed.

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## darrenwilliams

I will be there. Looking forward to seeing some racing on the track.

Shameless plug:
I will also be bringing a bunch of RC Garage Sale with me if anyone is interested. http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=359184


----------



## darrenwilliams

Track looks great. No puddles and a lot of traction. They will need to water by noon.


----------



## Gary

What tires are you using Darren?


----------



## kstoracing

I like x-braces up front and I-beams in the rear, so it slides around. Dirt is so similar to ultimate and the River.


----------



## nik77356

There are about 25-30 people here right now! Track is awesome! I will post pictures and video later.


----------



## kstoracing

Wish I could make it. Trying to break a motor in. Such a tedious process


----------



## Gary

nik77356 said:


> There are about 25-30 people here right now! Track is awesome! I will post pictures and video later.


Tap tap tap...:doowapsta


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Visited the new track and ran a few packs today. Still working on my new setup and had hard tires......needless to say I was stinkin' it up BIG time. I couldn't turn back to back clean laps to save my life!

Cool place though and can't wait to have them on the HARC schedule! 

Guys, this track is REALLY going to increase our race sizes.....they're going to bring a lot of new racers to our little club!


----------



## jasonwipf

new set up being kyosho?


----------



## mmorrow

We had an awesome day of racing today. A big thanks to Darren and Derek. Everything worked perfectly. We will post results tomorrow. Pics to follow.


----------



## kstoracing

Hey Mark, I was wondering could You help me put a race tune on my new motor ins couple of weeks. Just breaking it in now so looking to get it a little worn in for now.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

jasonwipf said:


> new set up being kyosho?


Yeah. The rear end was getting upset on landings. Went up in the rear shock oil and solved that. I wanted to stay and work on a few things but had to go. Probably best that I didn't keep tweaking anyway because I only had hard tires with me and I think they were the culprit of the rest of my issues. Might have changed some things and made it worse when I actually stuck on race tires.

Nick S. took my car for a spin and he was turning faster laps with mine than he does with his lol!


----------



## darrenwilliams

Ya. Nick came up in the booth after driving your car and he was wide eyed and very excited.


----------



## mmorrow

Lights are going in this week.

We are racing at 1 pm.


----------



## mmorrow

Sorry I sent last post from my phone and it died before I could finish.

Ok. We are going to try, and get the lights up this week.
Regardless we will race this coming Saturday at 3 pm.
That should give us enough time to get it in before 9.

We will have fans and port a cools to keep us cool during the day.

The track will be watered through out the day.


----------



## killerkustoms

Went out today and saw so many updates to the facility from the last time I was there, KatyRC is the real deal. I should have went yesterday to take advantage of the VIP monthly membership, oh well still got it today, what a great idea, pays for it self in 3 visits. Thanks Mark for turning on the loop I hope they can do that all the time, very helpful for all the sandbaggers.

I know you guys are working hard to get this facility up to speed hopefully in the future there is thought of a bigger compressor the one there is getting a workout.


----------



## mmorrow

Thanks Ruben.
We will have a tire wash station with much larger compressor.
FYI paintball guns shoot at over 3000 Psi. Do you think that will be enough. Lol.


----------



## nik77356

Here are some pictures I took of the facility during the day yesterday. Had a ton of fun. As Ruben said, Katy RC is the real deal. Tank and Mark and everyone else involved have put a TON of work into this place and it has really paid off!

The full parking lot









The entrance to the track. The whole thing is fenced in, so any runaway car is not going very far from someone being able to stop it.









The covered pits. It was full of a few people I knew, and a BUNCH of people I had never seen before. And not just bashers with Slashes and Revos but guys with buggies that will start racing. Like Courtney said, this track is going to bring a whole lot of new people into our already very large Houston racing group. Can you say 120+ entry HARC races?!









The hobby shop and RD booth. Right now Tank is still working on getting the hobby shop stocked like he wants, but he does have fuel and some SC stuff.









Some shots of the drivers stand and pit lane. Mark didn't just build a pit lane, he put some thought into it. It's wide enough that two truggies can fit side by side, and the wall is high enough the a truggy going under a truggy sitting on the wall will not knock it off. Also, behind pit lane there are going to be two shelves. One to put the starter box on, and one below it to put your pit bag so it's accessible but out of the way. There will also be warmup tables and tables to put your stuff down after your race on either side of the stand.


















Some shots of the track. You can see one of the hired marshalls in a few of them. That's right, not once all day did I have to trek all the way off the driver's stand and go flip my car, there was always someone there to do it for me!



























I am going to try and get some video uploaded now.


----------



## Gary

Thanks Mark, Tank and the rest of the crew to bring us a new track and a much needed one to the west side.


----------



## BIG DOE

I had fun with you guys yesterday I wish I could've stayed longer and raced but the heat was a little to much for the wife and kids. Dangit they're gonna have to stay home next time, I was havin a ball!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wily

Great write up and pictures Nick!


----------



## killerkustoms

nik77356 said:


> Some shots of the track. You can see one of the hired marshalls in a few of them. That's right, not once all day did I have to trek all the way off the driver's stand and go flip my car, there was always someone there to do it for me!
> QUOTE]
> 
> LOl, that explains everything, I was wondering why those kids were constantly out there in the heat. I just thought they like flipping cars.:idea:


----------



## mmorrow

Makes the practice fees not bad.


----------



## nik77356

A few videos from yesterday as well:


----------



## Gulf Coast RaceWay

The place looks great guys, as soon as i have free time i wanna check it out.


----------



## Gary

Is the track ready for racing next Saturday?


----------



## mmorrow

Yes. I posted that racing will start at 3 pm.


----------



## Jasoncb

Great job guys, looks good.


----------



## mmorrow

Thanks Jason. Looking forward to racing with you guys soon.
We need to work on a schedule, but not until the lights are finished.


----------



## pimprice

Had a blast. It was my first time doing a practice race and now I'm addicted. Gotta get a transponder.


----------



## Katyrc

I want to thank all of you for the feedback on the facility. Lots of work has gone into making this come to be what it is today. 

It will only get better as we move forward. Thank you again for coming out.


----------



## BIG DOE

Does anybody know where to find the pictures and videos that were taken on grand opening day?


----------



## wily

there are links further up in this thread...pics too.


----------



## mmorrow




----------



## mmorrow

Click on the you tube link at the bottom of the flyer. I think it will work.

I know they have many more pictures to post. They are adding them to the website soon.


----------



## mmorrow

Ok it did not work. sorry
go to the website and try it there.


----------



## RevoUsa

mmorrow said:


> Click on the you tube link at the bottom of the flyer. I think it will work.
> 
> I know they have many more pictures to post. They are adding them to the website soon.


The link just blows up the pic ! ???


----------



## mmorrow

Thanks


----------

